# Food suggestions



## MizBee (Dec 22, 2010)

The shelter we rescued molly from fed purina one. I am a firm believer in providing the best food you can afford to do, and we can spring for a much better food. I went ahead and bought a bag of Merrick Grammy's pot pie, but it seems like molly just poops constantly. We did a slow transition, and we never had one bit of trouble..except for the pooping 4 times a day thing. So I guess the food game begins. Does anyone have any recommendations on a good, easily accessible food (I know Ziwi peak is great but there's no where near me to get it, same with Taste of the wild) The seems to be a good starting point. I'm assuming since she was doing good on purina one she doesn't have allergy issues, I am just thinking the Merrick may be too rich for her tummy.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Since you're upgrading her to a better food, you may also want to place her on a probiotic for a few months. If she's lacking much of the helpful bacteria that allows her to digest her meals (and many/most dogs are), the higher quality stuff can sometimes be a shock to the system.


----------

